# Question



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Can a tern and a red breed together? they are from the same family? Just curious I never heard anyone say if you can inter breed the different types of pygos.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I am also very curious to this question, people say they are the same but not really. IM confused, if they are the same you think they would be able to breed right?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes....it has been done in the past......all the babies looked like reds though. Those are the only two differant types that have been know to do the since the are both Natts


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Yes....it has been done in the past......all the babies looked like reds though. Those are the only two differant types that have been know to do the since the are both Natts


So just a super red and a regular red is the only ones that have breeded. It just seems that a caribe and a tern should be able to breed since they belong to the same family. Isnt the same as a red devil and a texas cichlid being able to breed. I guess there is still too much not known still on piranhas.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

hitler said:


> Yes....it has been done in the past......all the babies looked like reds though. Those are the only two differant types that have been know to do the since the are both Natts


So just a super red and a regular red is the only ones that have breeded. It just seems that a caribe and a tern should be able to breed since they belong to the same family. Isnt the same as a red devil and a texas cichlid being able to breed. I guess there is still too much not known still on piranhas.
[/quote]
you are looking at it kinda backwards......terns and cariba are both pygocentrus, but they are not the same species. A tern is a pygocentrus nattereri, carbe is a pygocentrus cariba....totaly differant.
I have never heard of anyone breeding super reds...although it may have been done. There was once a Ternetzi that breed with a red belly....but reds and terns are both Nattereri. A tern and a cariba in THEORY could breed, but will they???? Odds are, no. There is something that obviously tells them that either they are a differant species, or they are just not comfortable enough to breed with eachother. The only way I could ever see this being done would be manualy removing eggs of one species, and manualy fertilizing them with the sperm of a differant species, which would almost certainly mean death for both fish, as I don't think there would be a way to remove eggs etc from a live fish. Even then, who knows if it would work or what they babies would look like after hatching, if they even hatch. Bottom line is, if you have a mix shoal and was hoping that the species would ineer breed, don't plan on it. It has only been done with a red and a tern on one known occasion. That odds are very unlikely.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Yes....it has been done in the past......all the babies looked like reds though. Those are the only two differant types that have been know to do the since the are both Natts


So just a super red and a regular red is the only ones that have breeded. It just seems that a caribe and a tern should be able to breed since they belong to the same family. Isnt the same as a red devil and a texas cichlid being able to breed. I guess there is still too much not known still on piranhas.
[/quote]
you are looking at it kinda backwards......terns and cariba are both pygocentrus, but they are not the same species. A tern is a pygocentrus nattereri, carbe is a pygocentrus cariba....totaly differant.
I have never heard of anyone breeding super reds...although it may have been done. There was once a Ternetzi that breed with a red belly....but reds and terns are both Nattereri. A tern and a cariba in THEORY could breed, but will they???? Odds are, no. There is something that obviously tells them that either they are a differant species, or they are just not comfortable enough to breed with eachother. The only way I could ever see this being done would be manualy removing eggs of one species, and manualy fertilizing them with the sperm of a differant species, which would almost certainly mean death for both fish, as I don't think there would be a way to remove eggs etc from a live fish. Even then, who knows if it would work or what they babies would look like after hatching, if they even hatch. Bottom line is, if you have a mix shoal and was hoping that the species would ineer breed, don't plan on it. It has only been done with a red and a tern on one known occasion. That odds are very unlikely.
[/quote]
Not bad man you know your sh*t


----------

